# Need a 3d monitor/tv for my latest i5 rig!!



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys i just assembled a new rig with i5 2500 , 8gb ddr3 ram , zotac gtx 560 ti gpu.

so, i'd like to do 3d gaming and watch 3d movies as well. I have no information on what should i buy. 

My budget is around 12k-15k excluding nvidia 3d kit. 

i did some research and found there are 2 types of 3d, ie. active and passive , it went over my head  Please tell me which one is the latest technology and which is better. Also is the nvidia 3d kit good? 

screen size about 21"-23" would be good!! also i am a bit worried about the compatibility issues, like 3d tv with nvidia kit with 560ti, its all messed up. please help!!!


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 11, 2011)

check* this* thread for Active and Passive.

Nvidia 3D kit is Good IMO.. and your GPU  has nvidia chip every thing will be compatible


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> check* this* thread for Active and Passive.
> 
> Nvidia 3D kit is Good IMO.. and your GPU  has nvidia chip every thing will be compatible



nvidia 3D kit is ative 3d so i am guessing active 3d is better than passive.

can you suggest me some 3d led or lcd monitors in the 12-15k price range?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 11, 2011)

rahulmax said:


> nvidia 3D kit is ative 3d so i am guessing active 3d is better than passive.



Why  because Nvidia provides it.. check that thread for some technical aspects between active and passive.. and mostly it depends upon.. what do you like.. It is still debate going on what is Better Active or Passive.. .. So check that thread and Go for Demo for both type of 3D but with Same content so then that will be easier to decide that what suits you..

Well I don't know much about 3D tv's but here are some links.. Read that and wait for some more reply's

Active 3D vs Passive 3D

Why Passive 3D

Passive 3D better then Active


----------



## esudip (Dec 11, 2011)

I just Purchase a LG 23" Monitor from LG (D2342) and it working like charm..... though I have AMD Card I purchase this Monitor for 16000/- if u dont want to purchase nVidia Kit u can go for it. This is a good monitor for a descent price.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 11, 2011)

Well yes me to heard appreciation for LG passive 3D Monitors..


----------



## roque (Dec 11, 2011)

go for asus vg236h....its around 19k on bitfang...its an active 3d monitor...if u want to use nvidia 3d kit go for asus one..lg monitor is passive...3d vision kit would be a total waste of money for that monitor...if u really wanna play active 3d games u have to buy a good 3d monitor..btw lg has stereoscopic 3d....

PS: ASUS is a 120hz monitor..so if u have any games that go beyond 60 fps in 2d mode,u can see smoother display on 120hz monitor...


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard Samsung 2233RZ is also good? hows it?


----------



## roque (Dec 11, 2011)

It is a good choice but AFAIK it isn't available here...there are pretty good monitors within 20k to 25k..if u want to play games in GOOD 3D QUALITY, buy a  quality monitor...


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

Asus vg236he 23" looks good!! its available here for around 18k. + 8k for nvidia 3D vision!!

26k... will try it out how it looks only then i'll buy.


----------



## roque (Dec 11, 2011)

do try to play 3d game if they can arrange...don't forget to share ur experience..


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone please find out if Asus VG278h is available? 

I have searched the net on every indian online site its not listed BUT it is listed on the official asus website "in.asus.com"(india based site) , can you please contact a local dealer and find out if its available, or is it yet to launch?


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 20, 2011)

Asus VG278h is launched in india but the stocks will be available from end of jan, price would be approx 38k + tax so around 40000. 

desperately waiting for it


----------



## roque (Dec 20, 2011)

it has some some issues....many people are complaining about it...do a proper research of it...and i don't think its worth 40k...i mean there's also this benq 2420t out now...do check it....


----------



## Samrd00 (Jun 16, 2012)

ASUS VG278H is a good choice. You can go for it.
ASUS VG278H
- LCD Monitor
- 27 '' - 1920x1080
- Includes 3D Vision 2 Glasses, 3D Lightboost, HDMI 1.4 3D Support, Built-in Emitter, 3D Vision Surround-Ready, 120Hz.


----------

